# Power Press Pipe Clamps



## redgum (Oct 27, 2006)

I have 2 Power Press pipe clamps and they're excellent
i would like to purchase some more but can't source them
Can anyone help me out
Preferably a source in Australia if possible


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Never heard of them and when I did a search it just took me to the Irwin site. Do you have a picture you can post to see what they look like?

By the way, welcome.


----------



## redgum (Oct 27, 2006)

the Irwin Quick Grip Pipe Clamp looks very similar and would probably be just as good
i couldn't find a dealer for this in Australia either


----------



## dch33 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Power Press Clamps*

I also have two power press clamps and want to buy a couple more. I have checked woodworker supply stores in the Portland, Oregon area and cannot find them.

Because of the color on the clamps I assumed they were Irwin but I don't believe that is the case.

I agree that they are the easiest and most versatile clamps to use and ought to be more readily available.

dch33


----------



## ebrowers (Jun 27, 2008)

I did find the Irwin site and the power press clamps were made by them. They are no longer being manufactured as "Power Press" but now as "Quick-Grip but with same feature (adjusting either clamp bracket along the entire length of the pipe-no need for threaded pipe) Here is the link to the page on their site. http://www.irwin.com/irwin/consumer/jhtml/detail.jhtml?prodId=IrwinProd100032

and a link to the Online dealers page, sorry no Australian dealers though. 

http://www.irwin.com/irwin/consumer/jhtml/whereToBuy.jhtml


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

ebrowers said:


> (adjusting either clamp bracket along the entire length of the pipe-no need for threaded pipe)http://


 While it is true that you do not need threaded pipe, you will find that the clamping mechanism is still limited to working from the end of the pipe.

Ed


----------



## houtmannetje (Apr 5, 2008)

*quick grip powerpress*









Irwin doesnt make them any more. I did have them also and was looking to get some more
but they do have something simular now









you can find more simular pipeclamps here
http://www.justclamps.com/pipe_clamps.htm

dont know if they are avalable in Australia, or the Netherlands, thats where I live, just found them today


----------

